# Friesians playing football



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Wish I'd been able to see this first hand  Was out the stallion show in...2007, I think?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pCFLOMeGaf4


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's soo cool & adorable!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

That is insane. I was expecting to see some horses playing in a field with a big inflatable ball not this! 

I can only imagine the kind of injuries they must get. I can only imagine how dangerous is actually is. All it takes is for 2 horse and rider combo to be trotting in the opposite direction without paying attention and boom.

That's crazy.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

True, it is dangerous.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Apparently horseball is an honest-to-god organized sport. More popular in Europe, maybe someone on the forum could tell us more about it.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Some real horseball:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ihhuqD_i4rk&feature=related


----------



## megansthehorse (Jun 11, 2008)

they look really cute


----------



## TurnNBurn17 (Jun 26, 2008)

hahahaha that is amazing!!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

i´ve seen this at a show called "youth and horses" (æskan og hesturinn) here too ! it´s pretty cool !


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

That is so creepy but cool! We were going to do that at my riding school!


----------



## Juno21 (Jun 17, 2008)

thats way funny!


----------

